# Taking a bus into Sydney city from Baulkham hills



## Flioe (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,

I've heard quite a bit about how inaccessible the Hills area is, but really tempted by the nice big houses for rent at good prices.

I did a search on the 131500 transport site, from a house in Baulkham hills to Wynard, arriving before 9am on a weekday morning.

Can I believe the timings given on the 131500 site????? Its faster to travel by bus from Baulkham hills to Wynard, than it is from Hornsby by train to Wynard.

Would you say the travel to Wynard is easier from Baulkham Hills or from Hornsby?

Thanks!!!
----------------------------------------

New Trip From: 75-77 Railway St, Baulkham Hills
To: Wynyard Station, Sydney
When: Wednesday, 25 August 2010
Arrive before: 9:00am
Mode: Regular Buses, Trains, Ferries

Option Depart Arrive Travel time Transport 
1 8:15am 8:59am 44mins bus icon View trip 1
2 8:10am 8:56am 46mins bus icon View trip 2
3 8:08am 8:54am 46mins bus icon View trip 3
4 8:07am 8:51am 44mins bus icon View trip 4
5 8:05am 8:49am 44mins bus icon View trip 5


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Things have changed since I lived in Baulkham Hills (like the opening of the freeway) but I guess now that by using the freeway and the bus lanes the journey would take about the times they quote. 

And as the trains in Oz are very slow your comparison could be right. I tried the train from Parramatta to Wynyard a couple of times and gave up because it took hours. I used the car instead and even with the bad traffic on Epping Road it was much quicker.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

The timings are accurate. Also you're assuming you'll actually get on the bus to reach at 9 AM, I have heard many times the bus skips the stop if it's full.

Public transport to the area is woeful and yes the houses are big but commute time is price you pay for that. Do your research and see if it's acceptable to you.



Flioe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've heard quite a bit about how inaccessible the Hills area is, but really tempted by the nice big houses for rent at good prices.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

amaslam said:


> The timings are accurate. Also you're assuming you'll actually get on the bus to reach at 9 AM, I have heard many times the bus skips the stop if it's full.
> 
> Public transport to the area is woeful and yes the houses are big but commute time is price you pay for that. Do your research and see if it's acceptable to you.


By the number of cars parked in the streets around the M2 lots of people do it on a regular basis. The closer you are to Old Windsor Road the less likely you are to have a bus pass you because its full. That's what I think anyway.


----------



## Flioe (Jul 14, 2010)

hmm.. thanks all for the replies..

Im thinking full trains might be better than full buses!


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Flioe said:


> Im thinking full trains might be better than full buses!


You're right! I used to live in North Epping, seeing Cheltenham station from my windows across the valley. I often used Gosford trains from Central to Eastwood since they were so cushy and comfortable. There I changed to the local rattler for one station. Trains are definitely the go for people living near the train line in the Hills Distrist. The Hills District Bus company has such narrow buses that it is a torture to sit in their seats, at least for tall people.


----------

